# FREE practical and how to guides



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Volunteers in Technical Assistance (VITA) is a US-based private, nonprofit, international development organization that worked for 42 years helping to empower the poor and fostering self-sufficiency in developing countries, with emphasis on appropriate small-scale technologies for agriculture, food processing, renewable energy, water supply and sanitation, housing and construction, small business development. VITA's worldwide roster of volunteer technical experts responded to thousands of technical inquiries from around the world on development issues and problems each year.

VITA published a wide range of practical guides and how-to's, from a few pages to complete manuals of 200 pages and more, clear instructions and easy-to-follow plans and illustrations. Useful guides on agriculture and animal husbandry, building and construction, business, industry and crafts, communication and transportation, energy, food processing, health and nutrition, stoves, ovens and kilns, water supply, natural resources, conservation.

Here is the link:

VITA publications list


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot! (sarcastic) You just filled up my weekend. 
Looks like tons of stuff that's right up my alley.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! Now instead of buying more food to store I have purchased more ink for my printer and a couple reams of paper.


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just started a 3 week break from babysitting and was looking forward to a well deserved break and here you go getting me all excited about another project to start. 

Thanks for the site will start looking at info ....tomarrow


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh wow, lots of goodies to read! Thank you for providing this site! :congrat::2thumb:


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for thjs site verygood


----------



## hedgeliving (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG! This is an information junkie's paradise. I'm already decided tomorrow I'm going to start the blacksmith's bellows with a little tweek maybe on the tire part. Thanks so much for sharing this list. I don't want to learn and run but I'm back to that site for the night. WooHoo and thank you!

Rea


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

Good stuff, like the look of the foundry bellows - might give that a go if I decide to start getting into backyard blacksmithing.


----------

